# درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود



## حمدى 12 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

درس تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود
الى أخوه واخوات اهل ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي





























رابط درس فيديو شرح تنزيل برنامج mastercamx4 و mastercamx4-mu2 وشرح لعمل الكرك وجى كود
AVI Video
http://www.mediafire.com/?qnmzm5byznh

رابط البرامج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166118.html


ارجو الدعاء منكم ​
مع تحيات حمدى 12
غزة الهاشم 
:73:​​


----------



## هشام المتوكل (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## ابانوب عياد (3 مايو 2010)

يا تري فيه كراك للتحديث 3 ولا مفيش


----------



## ابانوب عياد (3 مايو 2010)

انا مهندس ميكانيكا وبحاول أتعلم ال picياريت ممكن مساعدة من أين أبدا


----------



## ابانوب عياد (3 مايو 2010)

وبعمل حاليا تصميم لماكينة cnc 5axis والحمد لله حصلت علي كل مايلزمها من الألكترونيات ومواتير الاستبر من الخارج بس مش عارف اذا كان فيه هنا في مصر مواتير استبر والكترونكس لللماكينة في حالة بوظانها ؟؟؟؟ياريت الرد في أقرب فرصة


----------



## ksmksam (3 مايو 2010)

ابانوب عياد قال:


> وبعمل حاليا تصميم لماكينة cnc 5axis والحمد لله حصلت علي كل مايلزمها من الألكترونيات ومواتير الاستبر من الخارج بس مش عارف اذا كان فيه هنا في مصر مواتير استبر والكترونكس لللماكينة في حالة بوظانها ؟؟؟؟ياريت الرد في أقرب فرصة


الله يوفقك وانشاء الله راح تلاقي ناس كثير من مصر صمموا ماكن ة مثل الذي تريد تصميمه واذا بدك معلومات عن pic بامكانك تروح منتدى الميكاترونكس في نفس الموقع واذا كنت حاب تربط pic ب cnc انا جاهز لمساعدتك وياريت نتواصل بخصوص ماكنتك التي تريد تصميمها :20::20::20:


----------



## mr youssef (6 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
شكرا على الشرح و البرنامج
بس أخى حمدي كيف قمت بتصغير حجم الفيديو ب الوين رار


----------



## nnhh (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أريد البرنامج لو سمحتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## حمدى 12 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

رابط البرامج

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t178952.html


----------



## يوسف النهدي (17 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
والله ياشباب انا الدكتور الي يدرسني
يبغى mastercam x3
وانا ما عرفت اثبيته هلا ثيبته
مثل ثيبت mastercamx4
ياليت يعطني الروابط الي احتاجها في الثبيت بس
وشكرا


----------



## يوسف النهدي (17 مايو 2011)

إلي ما عنده الشرح عادي
أهم شيء يعطني الروابط الي احتاجها
أنا عندي رابط البرنامج الأساس
أبغى ألي احتاجه كما مع هذا الرابط لثبيت
أن شاء الله أثبيته 
وأكون شاكر له


----------



## المغترب63 (3 فبراير 2012)

هل من الممكن اعادة رفع فديوات التنصيب لأنها غير موجودة الآن .
أو شرح طريقة التخلص من مشكلة الsim ؟


----------



## اتري (4 فبراير 2012)

Invalid or Deleted File *http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=168489&page=2#ixzz1lP09AH33
**هل من الممكن اعادة رفع فديوات التنصيب لأنها غير موجودة الآن* 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qnmzm5byznh


----------



## عالم التقني (31 مايو 2012)

اخي ملف الفيديو غير موجود

ارجو تحميل الملف مرة اخرة اخي


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لقد راجعت الروابط جميعا ووجدتها قديمه ولا تعمل 

فما رأي الإخوة اترك الموضوع أم أحذفه 

أرجوا ان تشاركوني وتعطوني آرائكم


----------



## مـيزو سوفت (8 مارس 2013)

مشكووووور


----------

